# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Nëse "zoti" është një pse ka kaq shumë fe?

## land

Nese supozojme ekzistencen e zotit qe eshte nje pse ka kaq shume fe te ndryshme(se bashku me te gjitha sektet dhe nensektet e tyre)kaq kontradiktore me njera tjetren(dhe brenda seciles fe sekte totalisht kontradiktorme njeri tjetrin).pra kush sekt esht ai i verteti,une jam agnostik,ma mbushni mendjen te behem pjestar i sektit tuaj :buzeqeshje:   :sarkastik:

----------


## BaBa

ka shum fe se keto fete jan veç se imagjinat e njeriut.

----------


## Adaes

Po si do i vene femijet ne gjume robt???... duke u tregu prralla nga fe te ndryshme, sa me shum fe,aq me shum variacion perrallash do kemi  :perqeshje:  ...

----------


## chino

Ka shumë "Zotëra", sepse jo Zoti, por njeriu është "Zot".

"Zoti" i shërben njeriut i cili na flet për Zotin, i shërben qëllimeve, vlerave, ëndërrave të këtij njeriu. Dhe ky njeriu duke na mësuar e predikuar e shkruar libra "të shenjtë" gjithënjë e ka në prapamendime fatin e vetës dhe njerëzve të zemrës së tij. Në këtë kuptim: homo homini deus est.


*

----------


## E=mc²

Dhe une doja nje pergjigje nga kjo pyetje qe eshte shtruar dhe si teme, me cfare lexova asnje argument nuk me bindi.

P1: Si linden keto fe, dhe cili eshte qellimi i tyre?

P2: Cila eshte feja me e vjeter ne bote?

P3: Perse duhet te besoj ne fe une, kur mund te besoj ne Zot?

P.s Nese mundeni te me jepni nje pergjigje, nese nuk keni mundesi lereni keshtu sic eshte.

Ju faleminderit paraprakisht, kush do humbi kohen e cmuar per te me dhene nje pergjigje mua.

----------


## Apollyon

> Dhe une doja nje pergjigje nga kjo pyetje qe eshte shtruar dhe si teme, me cfare lexova asnje argument nuk me bindi.
> 
> P1: Si linden keto fe, dhe cili eshte qellimi i tyre?
> 
> P2: Cila eshte feja me e vjeter ne bote?
> 
> P3: Perse duhet te besoj ne fe une, kur mund te besoj ne Zot?
> 
> P.s Nese mundeni te me jepni nje pergjigje, nese nuk keni mundesi lereni keshtu sic eshte.
> ...


Ndiq harten... lol

----------


## Kavir

> Zoti ka krijuar nje fe ,ndersa njerezit shpiken shume fe.
> 
> te KRIJOSH dhe te SHPIKISH jane dy gjera te ndryshme.
> 
> VETEM zOTI KRIJON ,KURSE NJERIU ZBULON ATE QE KA KRIJUAT ZOTI
> 
> vazhdojme neser



Pika 1: Zoti krijon gjithçka., njerëzit vetëm zbulojnë atë që ka krijuar Zoti.
Pika 2: Njerëzit kanë zbuluar shumë fe.
Rezultati: Njerëzit kanë zbuluar shumë fe, që i ka krijuar Zoti.

Këta fetarët, ngatërrohen aq keq me këmbët e tyre, saqë nisin të vërtetojnë një gjë, dhe në fund nxjerrin të kundërtën.

----------


## E=mc²

> Ndiq harten... lol


Lol, e ndoqa harten, del e kunderta e te gjitha atyre qe jane thene deri tani  :rrotullo syte: 

Me ka kapur nje budallallik, dhe po ri e po lexoj, po i kthehem dhe njeher shum gjerave mbrapsh. Nga lidhja e hartes po lexoj disa gjera interesante. Te shikojme ne fund se cfare kongluzioni do te nxjer. Tani te shikojme njeher reagimet, midis feve. Po une se thash me qellim qe te mbroni me fanatizem fen tuaj, po te me thoni dicka te vertet.

----------


## Apollyon

> Po une se thash me qellim qe te mbroni me fanatizem fen tuaj, po te me thoni dicka te vertet.


Feja ime? Une skam FE o lal.. Sbesoj ne Fete e ktyre  hoxhallarve e prifterinjve.

----------


## E=mc²

> Feja ime? Une skam FE o lal.. Sbesoj ne Fete e ktyre morrave hoxhallare e prifterinj.


Me ke keqkuptuar lal, pasi ishte dhe gabim i imi, ne menyren e te shkruar, qe nuk ndava tekstin, dhe u duke sikur e gjithe pergjigjia ime ishte per ju. Po realisht ishte per disa qe direkte ariten ne kongluzionin qe kjo fe eshte me e vjetra, dhe me nje siguri nga mbrapa shiko reagimet e filan fistekut.

Kalofsh sa me mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Me ke keqkuptuar lal, pasi ishte dhe gabim i imi, ne menyren e te shkruar, qe nuk ndava tekstin, dhe u duke sikur e gjithe pergjigjia ime ishte per ju. Po realisht ishte per disa qe direkte ariten ne kongluzionin qe kjo fe eshte me e vjetra, dhe me nje siguri nga mbrapa shiko reagimet e filan fistekut.
> 
> Kalofsh sa me mire


Fete jan te gjitha bisneze fitimprurese per kta Hoxhallaret e Prifterinjt. 
Fete jan menyra me e mire per te shpall lufte e per te vrare e plackit fshatra e qytete.
Fete per disa analfabete eshte fjala zotit mbi toke, urdhri tij. Nderkohe qe edhe ne librat fetare te ktyre po ta lexosh mire, Zoti si ka vene asnje emer fese, sepse ska asnje fe per tu ndjek. 

Ka vetem nje Zot, ska asnje Fe. Ketij mendimi do i qendroj gjithmone.

Kte mendim se hudh dot poshte, sepse edhe pse nuk e kam pare apo prekur kurre Zotin, kam frike tja mohoj egzistencen.

----------


## Apollyon

> kurse pse muslimanet nuk mirren me shkence eshte tjeter muhabet .


Jan te zgjuar qe ne lindje kta, ndaj edhe nuk merren me shkence. lol

----------


## Geri Tr

Fete nuk ka qene dhe nuk jane gje tjeter vetem politika qe shfrytezojne njerezit per te arritur pushtet dhe duke indoktrinuar sa me shume njerez ne menyre qe tu hedhe hi syve te njerezve duke i penguar qe te shohin realitetin,pra nje fare (kontrolli mendor)...

----------


## Ksanthi

Fete jane si pune e partive qe shkulin leshte e njeri tjetrit.Puntoret e kishave , xhamive etj jane si puna e plotikaneve ( hajdut) .Te rralle jane ata qe zbatojne fjalet e zotit.

----------


## Marduk

Mu kan nje Zot nuk ka nevoj me u kan Fetar sepse vet Egzistenca e Zotit t'shtin me besu qe Egziston por ne fakt Fet veq e kan prish me shum Egzistencen e Zotit sepse me emrin e Zotit gjate luftrave qe i kan pas me shum kan shkaterru dhe kan perfitu per veten, nje ashtu edhe shum kapituj kan fut neper libra qe ja kan shperla njerzve trunin dhe ja kan ndal mendimin per me hy me thell per me gjet rrugen Hyjnore (ne qoftese egziston) por ne fak me kete sen e kan shtin edhe kulturen e vet cdo vend se ku u lind ajo...

Psh ti marrim Krishterimin, Islamin dhe Judaizmin. T'cilat simbas vendit t'vet e kan ba nje Zot dhe me kete Zot e kan perdor forcen, por ne anen tjeter jan kan ba besimin njerzve dhe per vdekjen e tyne ja kan qit Zotin se ai do te Fal. Shum o sen i keq kur t'myt dikush edhe me t'thane: ''Hajt se Zoti do te merr ne Parajs''. Me kete jan myt me miliona njerz dhe jo per nje Besim qe vertet egziston por me i arrit qellimet e veta dhe me anen tjeter ''ZOTI FAL''. Pasha leshin fal qet jete e kena t'gjith qeto duhet me e jetu dhe me bo dicka per me te mbet Emri pergjithmon dhe me kuptimin e jetes tende t'i japesh edhe tjeter kujt mesim se si duhet me jetu, me msu, e me mendu se per cka Egziston. E jo me shku me i qij nonen kasap me i ba njerzit edhe n'fund ke luftu per Fejen tane e ke mbrojt dhe Zoti i do Luftetaret. Ne qoftese i don Zoti luftetaret atehere atehere s'koka Zot dashurus qe na jep frytin e jetes, por po na jep frytin e vet per me e shkaterru njani-tjetrin per Emrin e Tij me u kan ne Fron te botes....

Kjo eshte gjeja me e keqe qe njerzit e besojn Fridrih Nice pate thane: Besimi Kristian eshte flijim, flijim i krejt liris, vet krenaris, ver shpirtit tend, por te njejten kohe eshte perulje dhe vetgjymtim i vetvetes...

Thenja eshte shum e qart veq pak logjikim bani, ti po lufton per Zotin por ne te njejten ane vetgjymtohesh se ti po e vret vetveten per Zotin, ne qoftese nuk eshte Ai (Zoti) i fort atehere pse ne Bibel dhe Kuran thote: Se Zoti eshte me i Fuqishmi? Ne qoftese eshte atehere nuk ka nevoj kerkush me luftu per Zotin por duhet ta dojm. Por kjo eshte Moral i dobt qe naj kan dhan njerzit qe i kan ba fet simbas perdorimit te vet se si eshte me se miri, dhe te tjeret kan luftuar per Emrin e Zotit...

"Nuk ka aq dashuri e mirësi në botë sa të na lejohet ta shpenzojmë drejt qenieve imagjinare." 

Me t'mira.

----------


## Luledelja

nga nji per te gjithe, mos merzitet asnjoni  :perqeshje:

----------


## Gjinokastra



----------


## Boy

Edhe une mengjes per mengjes kur ngrihem dhe shkoj ne banjo kete pyetje i boj vetes!!!

----------


## EuroStar1

Shume sekte fetare dhe vetem nje Zot per ato sekte monoteiste e kam fjalen,  nuk mund te rri pa sjellur shkrimet e disa filozofeve per kete teme 

Ja cfar ka thene Robert Ingersoll 

_"Kishat nuk kanë besim tek njëra-tjetra. Pse? Sepse e njohin njëra-tjetrën."_ 

Stendali

_"Tërë fetë janë themeluar mbi frikën e të shumtëve dhe zgjuarsinë e të paktëve."_

Tomas pejn

*"Tërë institucionet kombëtare kishtare, qofshin këto hebraike, kristiane a myslimane, s'më duken asgjë më shumë se krijime njerëzore, të ngritura për terrorizimin dhe skllavërimin e njerëzimit, për monopolizimin e pushtetit dhe të fitimit."*

Me gjithate vete besimtaret a kane nje shpjegim se pse fete jan bere si parit politike, qe secili nga ato ofron mirqenje dhe nuk kan asnje baze ku mbeshteten vecse ne disa libra te shkruar nga njerzit, dhe sic thote nje filozof i famshem 

_"Çka pohohet pa prova, mund të rrëzohet pa prova."_

Kristofer Hiçens


.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Shume sekte fetare dhe vetem nje Zot per ato sekte monoteiste e kam fjalen,  nuk mund te rri pa sjellur shkrimet e disa filozofeve per kete teme 
> 
> Ja cfar ka thene Robert Ingersoll 
> 
> _"Kishat nuk kanë besim tek njëra-tjetra. Pse? Sepse e njohin njëra-tjetrën."_ 
> 
> Stendali
> 
> _"Tërë fetë janë themeluar mbi frikën e të shumtëve dhe zgjuarsinë e të paktëve."_
> ...


Shum teme e bukur Star.E theniet jane vertet te zgjuara,te bejne te mendosh.

----------

